# Getting OW cert.



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ive wanted to get scuba certified for a long time are there any of you that have advise for where to take the classes and such who has the best price or offers a discount to PFF members??????


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

MBT Buy a computer and get Nitrox certified


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

90% of us are going to recomend MBT. And there is good reason. Once you get your cert there, you are part of a much larger family that will take care of you. Fritz and Jim and everyone else there at MBT will help you with anything and everything you need. 

MBT is also the cheapest in town to get certified. I think their price is still $149.00 (soon to go up from what I hear). That includes everything to get certified on your schedule. You will need Fins, Booties, Mask, and Snorkle. Everything else is included in the price.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

If you're in the Pcola area, MBT gets my vote. It's where I've done all my training.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

thats what ive been seeing around the forum all about mbt well i have to save my money on a very tight income so def gonna get it done ASAP till then im gonna snag up the gear i.e. fins booties snorkel mask and a pole spear i want to get into spearfishing


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ShaneLane (4/21/2009)* pole spear i want to get into spearfishing


Here's just one piece of advice. Dive some without a pole spear/gun for a little bit before you start wrestling some fish. I wish that I would have dove longer without spearfishing. It's hard for me to enjoy the underwater environment because I am always on the hunt. Spearfishing complicates things and it helps to get your breathing down pat and get comfortable underwater before you start wrestling with fish.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i will def. get very comfortable with the diving first however untill then ill be freediving a few places and pop a few fish but thank you so much for the info


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 more for MBT. Good advice from Telum on getting comfortable in diving before adding tasks like spearing. Once you get comfortable diving and are ready to shoot fish, there are always folks looking to fill a boat and get out slingin steel. Sounds like you have the right frame of mind to tackle diving first, while getting in some spearing practise while freediving. Welcome to the diving/spearfishing addiction.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT...and besides being a great place, almost everybody up there is a member here on the PFF. Jim, Fritz, Rich, Big Rich, Josh, Dalton, Jerry,and I know Im missing somebody. You really are like family. They put up with me going up there asking stupid questions and not spending a dime for at least a year before I got certified. And now....they still put up with me!

On another note....welcome to the addiction! We do have a counseling group for it once your life spins out of control with your new addiction...its calle the Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Club. Some are hardcore pros and technical divers, some suck, andrarely shoot fish,(like me), and some are brand new. Watch for post of when the next meeting is, great times, and family oriented too. You missed out last thursday I think it was, MBT had a big spearfishing seminar with the rep from Hameerhead speqarguns giving away freebees, and Dalton and Josh did an outstanding job with the seminars and such. Was free, with food, and a balst! Jim said they are having another one in a month, don't miss it! And we (Guns & Hoses) will be there again for it. I am the mebership cordinator, as of now, there are no dues, will be soon, like $35 a year or something, were working out the details. PM me your name, number, and email adress if you would like to get emails about the next meeting and come on by!


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

Isometimes go into MBT to buy gear, but not toupset theMBT guysor anything, but I took my classes through Dive Pros and thoroughly enjoyed them. I didn't do a price comparison or anything so I'm not sure what any of the others were at the time. They had a good size facility with a pool on site. Friendly staff rather you are a frequent customer or a new diver. Always askingthe customers if they need helpand offer lots of great advise.Great attitudes toward others that I bring as well.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Every dive shop in town will give you a good certification. MBT will not only give you a good cert, but you will be joining a group of people who love to dive and have fun. You'll find friends at MBT and not just a certification.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What Rich said I guess somes it up. Thats why so many people on here recomend MBT, not that there instructors give a better class, they all are the same, its that you make instant friends with people who are out diving every week, and you will probably (unless your a douche-bag) end up soon diving and spearfishing with them.

Well, scratch the douch-bag part. I am a douche-bag, and still dive with em.:letsdrink


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/1/2009)*What Rich said I guess somes it up. Thats why so many people on here recomend MBT, not that there instructors give a better class, they all are the same, its that you make instant friends with people who are out diving every week, and you will probably (unless your a douche-bag) end up soon diving and spearfishing with them.
> 
> Well, scratch the douch-bag part. I am a douche-bag, and still dive with em.:letsdrink


It's people like you that make the MBT group so much fun, Clay. BTW, what do I owe you for your tail light? :doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...so far 6.99...got a trailer light at advance auto, and I am kinda digging the retro look, so dont worry bout it. May change it out if I can find similar but with a metal housing. Besides..the performance was well worth the tailight!

Had fun last night too man! Eveen if Shortle does have Sandshaker convinced Im gay!


----------

